# Problem with the printer

## Windmill

I installed cups and downloaded the driver for my printer, then place the ppd onto /usr/share/cups/modules, but the printer doesn't work, here is the log

```
W [26/Feb/2014:12:03:55 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [26/Feb/2014:12:03:55 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [26/Feb/2014:12:03:55 +0100] CreateDevice failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [26/Feb/2014:12:04:18 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [26/Feb/2014:12:04:18 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [26/Feb/2014:12:04:18 +0100] CreateDevice failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

E [26/Feb/2014:12:04:18 +0100] Epson_Stylus_SX230: Il file "/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter" non è disponibile: No such file or directory

E [26/Feb/2014:12:04:24 +0100] Epson_Stylus_SX230: Il file "/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter" non è disponibile: No such file or directory

E [26/Feb/2014:12:04:24 +0100] [Job 5] Unable to start filter "/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter" - No such file or directory.

E [26/Feb/2014:12:04:24 +0100] [Job 5] Stopping job because the scheduler could not execute a filter.
```

It says that a file is missing,I followed the wiki, and it says nothing about this file

----------

## i92guboj

If you have mlocate installed, please, run this:

```
$ updatedb
```

Then try to use the locate command to see if that file is living somewhere else. You might need to make some symlinks or something... If that fails, the errors should at least be different, so paste them here.

I'd also try looking into the gutenprint and foomatic databases. Gutenprint supports some stylus sx models. The 230 is not listed, but maybe the 215 or 400 will do. I don't know. Foomatic seems to have been renamed to cups-filters lately. But there are also some other foomatic related packages in portage which I don't know nothing about. 

Unfortunately, when it comes to printing, linux is still in the mid 90's, you'll discover it soon enough, if you haven't yet.

----------

## Windmill

I had not problem using this printer on other distributions, only in gentoo I'm having problems, what should I do exactly? ON other distributions the drivers were in their repositories. I downloaded the .deb from openprinting, extracted it and then placed the ppd in the right directory. Should I copy other files too? The wiki doesn't say anything about that.

----------

## dambacher

Did you follow the guide at openprinting.org

there you can find a link to download the epson provided driver.

you can grep a rpm package and use rpm2tar to convert it.

then unpack it to the appropriate directories.

----------

## adsicks

Has anyone been able to install an epson printer on Gentoo since foomatic filters was changed? I have an Epson XP-400. Before the change I did a successful install. I had to install the Epson Inkjet Printer Driver (ESC/P-R), make the symlink to make it LBS comapatable:

```
ln -sf /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /lib64/ld-lsb-x86-64.so.3
```

from this topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-966562-start-0.html

Then compile the filter from the source.

I am working with a fresh Gentoo install and the esc/pr driver is no longer in Portage.

My filter has compiled now, but the filter fails from CUPS.

I suspect some files have changed location from foomatic, but I am not sure what to link.

Here is the filter error.

```
D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:06 -0500] [Job 22] PID 18489 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/ipp) exited with no errors.

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:06 -0500] [Job 22] PID 18488 (/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201203w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter) stopped with status 1.

I [19/Mar/2014:16:44:07 -0500] [Job 22] Processing page 2...

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:07 -0500] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:07 -0500] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

I [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] [Job 22] Rendering completed

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] [Job 22] PID 18487 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/gstoraster) exited with no errors.

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] Discarding unused job-state-changed event...

E [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] [Job 22] Job stopped due to filter errors; please consult the error_log file for details.

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] cupsdMarkDirty(---J-)

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Printing jobs and dirty files", busy="Dirty files"

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Printing jobs and dirty files", busy="Printing jobs and dirty files"

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] cupsdMarkDirty(---J-)

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Printing jobs and dirty files", busy="Printing jobs and dirty files"

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] [Job 22] The following messages were recorded from 04:44:03 PM to 04:44:03 PM

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] [Job 22] op='+', new_reasons=1, state_reasons=1

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] [Job 22] hrDeviceDesc="EPSON XP-400 Series"

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] [Job 22] End of messages

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] [Job 22] printer-state=3(idle)

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] [Job 22] printer-state-message="Rendering completed"

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:08 -0500] [Job 22] printer-state-reasons=none

D [19/Mar/2014:16:44:09 -0500] [Job 22] Unloading...
```

I will keep digging in this log file to see if I can find exactly why it failed....

----------

